# How effective is Chaparral labs Manimal? reps?



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

How good is it for a T-booster and enti-estrogen?

what other benefits does it have?

What are the doses of its active ingredients?

basically, is it worth it?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

It's one of our most popular natural testosterone boosters on site and the reviews are fantastic - for example

Here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/159501-chaparal-labs-manimal-feeback-required.html#post2828620

And here:










With Manimal you've got just about every new, promising natural test boosting ingredient you could want in a single supplement, for example:

D-Aspartic Acid Calcium Chelate

Fadogia Agrestis

Tribulus Terrestris (90% Saponins)

Arginine Powder

Bulbine Natalensis (5:1 Extract)

Shilajit (60%)

Yohimbe HCL (99%)

....so you've got Chelated DAA (as in Test Force), Bulbine (as in Warrior Bulbine plus AD Bullk), yohimbe, shilajit, fadogia and even trib to help with libido. It's a pretty epic formula and I think you'd find it hard to find something that covers more bases.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you know how much of each ingredient it has in it? also will this help lower estrogen at all?

Im thinking of going to the doctors to see about getting something to lower est. as I have had mild gyno (puffy nipples) for a long time now from puberty, hopefully will help me out.


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

might run it for 8 weeks


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

estrogen blocker needed?


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Im thinking if the Doc will get me some Arim. Then this on top will work wonders!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

doctor gonna do a blood test on 13th april, doesnt think I need any letro/arimi/nolva at all which is good news  said the gyno isnt as bad as I thought  No harm in bloods though right?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

kev1 said:


> estrogen blocker needed?


Not with Manimal - the Bulbine helps control estrogen on it's own, and I've ran it 3 times and looked leaner if anything on cycle....so doubt there's any issues with estrogen from the combination of the bulbine plus just my own personal experience. It was wicked for strength though. First time I pulled 260kg was on Manimal - obviously can't say it's all the sup....but the sup 100% definately helped, I just *felt* a lot stronger week to week


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

will you guys be at Body power? if so will you be bringing and selling your goods? Cant wait to go for the first time!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Patrickmh1 said:


> will you guys be at Body power? if so will you be bringing and selling your goods? Cant wait to go for the first time!


Yes! We have a big stand near the Gaspari stand  We'll be bringing goods but as we carry 70+ brands we won't be bringing everything, just a selection of our best selling / most interesting products!

We'll be putting on loads for customers though, please come and say hi we'd love to meet everyone in person!


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Gonna be giving discounts at all  ?

Im sure gonna love meeting you all too, some of them women reps....jeeez 

Well I will save some money and get a few bits.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Gonna be giving discounts at all  ?
> 
> Im sure gonna love meeting you all too, some of them women reps....jeeez
> 
> Well I will save some money and get a few bits.


We haven't planned what we'll be doing in terms of offers yet lol we're organising it all last week, this week and up to the show....so a work in progress lol!


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you guys gonna take some manimal to BP?

its so annoying how you have got the bulbine on offer right now, dont want to start anything until ive had all the bloods done on friday and the results back, which no doubt will be like a week+, why not have an offer on manimal next please?


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

kev1 said:


> estrogen blocker needed?


Nope - as BBW have said bulbine has estro lowering properties - imo it is well served dosed high and short durations.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Bloods came back, test a little on the low side according to the doctor ( sent it of to endocrinologists in leicester apparently) but seems everything else is ok, so maybe I will try the Manimal, im sure as there is no PH or steroidal ingredients it should be ok for me, Got my ticket to bodypower through today, do you know what you are bringing and if you will be doing manimal offers?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Bloods came back, test a little on the low side according to the doctor ( sent it of to endocrinologists in leicester apparently) but seems everything else is ok, so maybe I will try the Manimal, im sure as there is no PH or steroidal ingredients it should be ok for me, Got my ticket to bodypower through today, do you know what you are bringing and if you will be doing manimal offers?


We won't be bringing Manimal - we will be giving away a ton of samples though....and giving away a free SmartShake for anyone who wears a BBW item of clothing (e.g. T-Shirt etc.). Pop by the stand and we'll hook you up 

In terms of Manimal, it's all natural, won't suppress your HTPA.....you should feel more manly, get strong, and notice a BIG libido increase however 

Tell us how it goes if you decide to try it out!


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, Im sure looking forward to it, got an exam the day before which in all honesty will turn my libido into dust it is that much of a ballache, S1 for you A level maths guys out there, Im just wondering if it is worth it "gains" wise, did you recognise any significant increase in gains while on manimal?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Try Triazole mate by Driven Sports for 8 weeks.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

already thought about triazole, has good reviews for sure.

I am wanting something for muscle mass gain increase, just no PHs, Just want to know are Anabeta elite, Solid/A-HD pro hormones?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think they are.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thinking of going for a stack of Triazole and Manimal for 30 days, cant afford the full 60, student life with no work sucks.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

What im thinking of doing is doing triazole and manimal for 45 days, first 15 just tri, then stck the 2 for 15 then finish it off with 15 days of the manimal, Most reveiws i have read are that they work best on like longer "cycles" so think that might be a good way to do it, instead of the two together for just one month.

think this is a good idea?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Patrickmh1 said:


> What im thinking of doing is doing triazole and manimal for 45 days, first 15 just tri, then stck the 2 for 15 then finish it off with 15 days of the manimal, Most reveiws i have read are that they work best on like longer "cycles" so think that might be a good way to do it, instead of the two together for just one month.
> 
> think this is a good idea?


Personally I've only ever run Manimal on it's own. Once for 4 weeks, once for 8 weeks. 8 weeks was better but 4 weeks was still pretty good. Again it's just excellent for strength. I can't talk about size gains because I've never tried bulking, but strength wise it's awesome.


----------

